# filtro pasivo paso bajo



## posun (Mar 5, 2008)

wenass!

tengo un woofer conectado directamente a una autoradio, el caso es q ahora actua como un altavoz cualquiera, quiero montar un pasivo rc, y me gustaria saber la capacidad del condensador y q resistencia necesito  para q solamente pasen las frecuencias bajas. entre 100hz y 2000hz o algo asi. mientras suenen solo bajos m es iwal. 

salu2


----------



## JV (Mar 7, 2008)

Mira esto:

http://www.st-andrews.ac.uk/~www_pa/Scots_Guide/experiment/lowpass/lpf.html

o mejor aun:

http://www.radio-electronics.com/información/circuits/lc_lowpassfilter/lc_lpf.php


----------



## jose_flash (Jul 7, 2008)

el 1º url me intereso... es facil pero una pregunta cual seria el punto maximo del woofer
digo 1000Hz seria un buen punto ?


----------



## jose_flash (Jul 9, 2008)

una pregunta ¿en el primer url ? (el de la resistencia y el condensador) ¿de cuantos watios tiene que ser la resistencia?


----------



## lordfrac (Abr 1, 2010)

me imagino que de 1/4


----------

